# Hammer Strength vs free weights?



## Booby (May 10, 2013)

Ive always been a free weight guy but lately i love the Hammer Strength machines for a few reasons...First off i feal the inner middle parts of my pecs way more and i swear its giving me more of a crease in between my pecs...Second i can go heavy without a spotter...Third i can load the dam thing up with all the 45's you can fit on it and rep it out...The last reason is what scares me a little...If its way easier to lift more weight are my pecs getting more work with free weights vs Hammer Strength?...Or at my age (44) and after years of heavy free weight lifting is it maybe better for me and will i still make good mass gains on Hammer Strength?


----------



## keith1569 (May 10, 2013)

u prefer dumbells myself on most exercises, although i do like to alternate in with hammer strength also...i feel it hit the muscles more directly


----------



## HFO3 (May 10, 2013)

HS are good equipment in my opinion, I mostly use HS for back though and use the DB's and cables as my preferred method for chest.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 11, 2013)

I use a little of everything --Hammer is great stuff. Like the old hammer better than the new. Use a lot of DB movements, but everything depends on how I feel..for me~


----------



## Dr.G (May 11, 2013)

HS are excellent i love it for back pulls, and chest ....it really hits the right spot.HS is the closest thing to free weights and even better in some areas like back. I tend to alternate between free weights and HS.


----------



## Swfl (May 11, 2013)

Free weights and cables all the way... I've used IHS in the past and liked them but don't have access to them now.


----------



## gman10 (May 11, 2013)

I like hs for a nice drop set after free weights.....


----------



## The Prototype (May 11, 2013)

I use a combination of free weights and HS. The only HS chest machine I really like is the decline machine. I felt like I was using too much tris on the incline and I prefer barbell on the flat bench. I think they're good machines and all of the pro BB use them so they obviously are useful. If you have any injuries, I think HS is the way to go. Easier on the joints and tendons.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (May 11, 2013)

Booby said:


> Ive always been a free weight guy but lately i love the Hammer Strength machines for a few reasons...First off i feal the inner middle parts of my pecs way more and i swear its giving me more of a crease in between my pecs...Second i can go heavy without a spotter...Third i can load the dam thing up with all the 45's you can fit on it and rep it out...The last reason is what scares me a little...If its way easier to lift more weight are my pecs getting more work with free weights vs Hammer Strength?...Or at my age (44) and after years of heavy free weight lifting is it maybe better for me and will i still make good mass gains on Hammer Strength?



*Free Weights and Stabilizer Muscles*

Free weights employ the stabilizer muscles more than machines.  The more balance required in a movement, the greater the activation of the stabilizer muscles. 

*Step Ups Vs Squats*

Step Ups engage more of the stabilizer muscles than squats.  That because of the balance issue.  

*Squats Vs Hammer Leg Press*

Squats involve more stabilizer muscle activation than the Hammer Leg Press, any leg press machine.  

*Engaging The Stabilizer Muscles*

Thus, free weight are much mroe effective and should be employed as a means of working the stabilizer muscles.  

*The Downside of Free Weights*

The downside of free weight is that the stabilizers are the weak link in the exercise.  

*Squat Example*

The weak link in the squat is the core, specifically the lower back.  

That means squats rarely completely overload the legs.  The lower back give out before legs are completely overloaded.  

*Machines (Hammer, etc) and Stabilizer Muscles*

Machine pretty much elimiated the use of stabilizer muscles.  

You can have someone who is able to squat a ton on the Smith Machine or peform heavy leg press' but can squat that much.  

Thus, the downside of machines is that your stabilizer muscles are not worked.  

*The Upside of Machines*

The downside of machines is also the upside.  

Machines allow you to completely overload the primary muscles involved in an exercise.  

*Leg Press vs Squat *

One of the things the leg press does is eliminate the stabilizer muscles.  

That allows you to completely overload the legs.  

*Tools*

Think of free weight and machines like "training tools".  

While you can hammer a nail with a crescent wrench, a hammer work a lot better.  

That same thing applies with training exercise and methods.  

*Summary*

Free weights and Hammer Machines (machines) each provide a different training effect.  

The inclusion of both will enhance your training results. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## heavylifting1 (May 11, 2013)

Thank you great information!



Kenny Croxdale said:


> *Free Weights and Stabilizer Muscles*
> 
> Free weights employ the stabilizer muscles more than machines.  The more balance required in a movement, the greater the activation of the stabilizer muscles.
> 
> ...


----------



## Booby (May 11, 2013)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> *Free Weights and Stabilizer Muscles*
> 
> Free weights employ the stabilizer muscles more than machines. The more balance required in a movement, the greater the activation of the stabilizer muscles.
> 
> ...


Ya excellent post bro...Thanx.


----------



## Dr.G (May 11, 2013)

kenny has a point with stabilizing muscles, hammer strength are very good when it comes to isolating the primary muscles muscle, i do love the back pulls of the hammer strength machines they offer a variety of back pulls at different angles. As for chest  booby had a point there, with the HS machines you feel all your pecs working from tip to tip, it is because in the flat bench your hands are placed at a fixed wide grip and stay there and also you don't go down all the way the bar stops at your chest, the HS machine is almost like dumbbell presses but with no stress on the wrist thus being able to lift heavy weights like in a flat bench.


----------



## LAM (May 12, 2013)

free weights will always be superior to machines because they allow the muscles to operate in all planes and axes of motion.


----------



## DegenerateSteve (May 14, 2013)

Ocasionally I use cables, and  sometimes I use machines for legs, but I stick to free weights as much as possible as I feel they offer the most benefit and transfer to functional strength.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (May 15, 2013)

DegenerateSteve said:


> Ocasionally I use cables, and  sometimes I use machines for legs, but I stick to free weights as much as possible as I feel they offer the most benefit and transfer to functional strength.



*Hi-Lo Cable Machines*

Cable machines have a unique value.  They allow you work the muscle from a multitude of angles.  

Working the muscles from a different angle turn it into a different exercise.  

The change in the angle allows you to introduce a different type of stress to the muscles which promotes growth. 

*Free Weight Vs Machines*

Being a powerlifter, the foundation of my program is built on free weights.  

However, machines offer some benefits that allow increases in size and strength.  

With that said, machines have a value. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Powermaster (May 15, 2013)

Agree with Kenny. I prefer free weights but use machines and cables because the right combination of them all is best for overall optimum results if you are looking for size, strength, & symmetry.


----------



## westb51 (May 15, 2013)

Booby said:


> If its way easier to lift more weight are my pecs getting more work with free weights vs Hammer Strength?



Simple machines, levers and fulcrums, how do they work?


----------



## LAM (May 16, 2013)

westb51 said:


> Simple machines, levers and fulcrums, how do they work?



by providing a mechanical advantage which increases force


----------



## heavylifting1 (May 16, 2013)

Thank you Kenny!



Kenny Croxdale said:


> *Hi-Lo Cable Machines*
> 
> Cable machines have a unique value.  They allow you work the muscle from a multitude of angles.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.G (May 16, 2013)

for isolation exercises cables have an advantage to put continuous tension on the muscle if done at the proper angle, i really like for example to do one arm cable biceps curls or one arm cable preacher curls.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (May 17, 2013)

Dr.G said:


> for isolation exercises cables have an advantage to put continuous tension on the muscle if done at the proper angle, i really like for example to do one arm cable biceps curls or one arm cable preacher curls.



 *Continueous Tension*

Continueous tension can be maintained on the muscles with any exercise.  

*"Time Under Tension" *

To maintain continueous tension, simply slow the movement down in the stronger part of the Strength Curve.

*Curl Strength Curve*

Curls have a "Bell Shape" curve.   

The first third and the last third of the movement has liimited resistance. 

The middle third of the movement is the most taxing. 

That is why the curl has a "Bell Shaped" strength curve.  

*That Means...*

during a curl to maximimally over load the biceps, slowing the speed of the movement down during the first third and last third of the movement insures that a greater overload occurs.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Burrn (May 17, 2013)

With all due respect, I get tired of hearing about stabilizer muscles and your "core". Can you see your stabilizers or your core on the beach? Gironda had no time for this. LOL, now don't get mad.....lol.Burrn


----------



## Dr.G (May 20, 2013)

^^lol I do not target specifically these muscles they just get worked as you do squats and back rows and many other free weight exercises. There are however exercises specifically designed for core and stabilizing and internal muscles. Gironda is quite an authority in  bodybuilding I agree with many things he says.


----------

